# hand laying track



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody could give me advice On how to handle a track And turn outS. I'm new to railroading But I like to challenge myself And I like the look of handmade track. I did searches online But I prefer feedback I saw Fast Tracks and cvt turn outs but I was wanting to get other opinions.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well for turnouts I would say fast tracks that is how I do mine and the work great and look great. On hand laying your track there are two ways I found to do it one is lay down youe ties and spike the rail every 5th tie or the way I like to do it is take and when you lay down your ties skip every 5th tie then when you get ready to lay the rail put a bcb tie where you skiped the wood tie and sloder thr rail to the bcb ties and that will hold them in place then just add spikes to where ever you like here is a link to a guy on another fourm who has handlaid his whole layout http://www.trainlife.com/albums/photo/view/album_id/6056/photo_id/343407


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I look at your link what I couldnt see any word about laying track. What is Bcb bored is that the same as PC Board? Do you have the fast track turnout kits. If so do you have the aluminum block mold and does it come with material so you can make turn outs Also where do you buy your ties and rail


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I ment to say pcb ties Yes I have the jig from fast tracks and that is the way I say to go for your turnouts. If you by the kit that comes with everything then yes it gives you enfoe rail and everything to make ten turnouts. And I by my ties and pcb ties from fast tracks as well as the seem to work the best. My rail I get from fast tracks or my local hobby shop.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Give this internet site a try......http://www.handlaidtrack.com


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I look at the link what size ties you use and do you use the Quick Stick jig also do you have the cutting tool and file for frogs do you need all of the other tools? also can you send a pic of 1 of yours so I can see what they look like finished?


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

And also do you always use a road bed?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The layout I'm currently building has all hand laid track and turn-outs.
I use rail, PCB ties and the printed templates from Fast track.
http://www.handlaidtrack.com
The turn-out jigs make building a turn-out fairly easy but are expensive. I just used the printed templates and built the turn-outs on top of the paper. Do watch all of the Fast Track's video tutorials to see how a turn-out is built.

For road bed I used Homabed. This holds spikes very well.
http://www.homabed.com/

I bought wood ties from Kappler lumber. 7x9" for the standard gauge track, 5x7" for the narrow gauge track.
http://www.kapplerusa.com/y2k/kp-main.htm

Here are a few links on hand laying track and turn-outs.
http://thomas.tuerke.net/on/mrr/?thread=-952184150

http://www.railwayeng.com/
Look in the articles. He has one on making turn-outs then show laying track in the building a light weight module article. I do use his 'rollee' gauges.

Here is a build thread of my layout that does show laying rail.
http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27884

I started by laying an 18" long section of straight track with Code 83 rail (now used for test locos at the work bench). Then built a few turn-outs with Code 83 rail. Also a few sections of straight and curved track on 12 x 24" plywood That are used as dioramas. I suggest trying some build some short track sections to get the hang of it. The a turn-out or two.

There should be a few more web sites about hand laid track so search some more.


----------

